# rar amd64



## wonslung (May 21, 2009)

is it possible to install rar on amd64?
i get this error
===>  rar-3.80,2 requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
*** Error code 1


----------



## fronclynne (May 22, 2009)

Do you have WITHOUT_LIB32 set in /etc/src.conf?

If you don't install from sources, you can instll the relevant files by mounting your install CD, then `# cd /cdrom/7.2-RELEASE/lib32 && ./install.sh` (or maybe it is "./install.sh all", I don't recall).


----------



## wonslung (May 22, 2009)

this is a remote server so i have no access to the cd.


----------



## fronclynne (May 22, 2009)

In any case, you can transfer the needed files from ftp://ftp3.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/7.2-RELEASE/lib32/ (or whatever release you are running.  Best to check: I'm not sure how much these change from release to release).

The files you want are all of the "lib32.a[a-k]" and "install.sh".  Put them all in the same directory, change to the directory, and run (as root)`# ./install.sh`

Or, if you wish, just run `# cat lib32.a? | tar -xpzvf - -C /`


----------

